# More Barnaby Pictures



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Every once in a while I get "camera happy" so here's the latest batch of photos.





























I don't know why but he likes to lay like this sometimes.




































...but when he got there the cupboard was bare...









He jumps from the counter onto the refrigerator when he wants to see what's going on in the garage (through the window in the entry door).








Sometimes when I'm watching TV he'll get up on the refrigerator and meow to get my attention. He knows that I'll always get up and find out what he wants... then he just wants me to take him down.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Great pictures, Barnaby is such a beautiful cat!  
I couldn't help but smile at the little toy mouse in the 7th photo from the top. We have a lot of those floating around the house. :wink:


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

He is a very handsome kitty. His fur looks so soft and shiny. What do you feed him?


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

He is so gorgeous. I love those bright eyes. I really like the picture of him in the cupboard with his paw hanging out. :lol:


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

your cat looks exactly like my cat..


----------



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

haha, i love the 2nd last one, it's like "hey, who knocked on my door". beautiful beautiful cat, exact same color as my friend's, but his has not as bright eyes.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Jonsgirl,

I feed him a mix of Royal Canin Adult 32 and Science Diet TD, and a spoonful of canned food per day for his treat. I also used to feed him Iams since kittenhood until I heard about their association with animal testing.

Thanks for all the comments. I'll pass them on to him. :wink:


----------



## Fletch (Feb 8, 2004)

Such a gorgeous cat. He reminds me so much of the two gray cats I had growing up.


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

i just want to hug him, he looks like a big cuddle bear :lol:


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Very good looking cat.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He is a big bear of velvet. That picture oh him on the desk with the calculator looks exactly like my desk with Sugar on it. :wink:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Barnaby really has a sleek coat.

How old is he?


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Padunk,

He'll be 4 years old this summer. I adopted him from the shelter in the month of September and he was estimated to be about 8 weeks old at that time.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Barnaby is so beautiful. I especially like the pic of him lying on his back. For once he is not looking as regal as usual :lol: . In the last picture, his fur looks almost blue. Is that closer to his real colour or is he more of a slate grey?


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

I still cant beleive how simalar our cats look, it looks like im looking at a picture of my own cat.. its there eyes

What do u think....



















my cats fur is a little more messed up, but hey, some cat have nice fur, and some dont :wink:


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I just LOVE Barnaby!!

I saw "New Barnaby Pictures" and I said, "YES!!" hehehehe.

I hope Psi grows up to look just like him cuz I have a monster crush on him hehehe.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Tahyuh, 

How about a recent DRY picture of Psi? heehee



Queen of the nile,

That one picture where his coat has a blue tint was taken with the curtains wide open and no camera flash. The others were taken with a flash. I guess you would say that normally he just has just a gray color but the natural daylight gives it a bit of a blue tint.



bltsob,

I see what you mean, even the same laying position. Your cat looks more like a medium hair. Is that correct?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Is that why they call it Russian Blue maybe?? I remember when I adopted Sugar they wrote for color- Blue and I was like she is NOT blue! Now I know what they mean.....hehe :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

His fur is so beautiful like velvet. Barnaby looks so healthy and happy


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Sometimes I think he'd be happier if he had a companion. I'm not home alot and he seems to crave my attention when I am. I would love to have another cat but the last thing I'd want to do is make him feel betrayed that I brought another cat into "his" territory.

I would hate to have him not get along with another cat and not know what to do about it. So many people try it out and feel that they can just get rid of the second cat if it doesn't work out, but I could never do that. If I adopt a cat I could never abandon it.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*More pictures of Barnaby*

He's so lovely. The picture in the cupboard is priceless  
I know what you feel about getting another cat. Sometimes I wonder if Jimmy gets bored or lonely when we're out. But he has always been an 'only child' and I'd hate to introduce a cat he didn't like. And our flat is so small, they'd just *have* to get along - there isn't much room to avoid each other. As my partner and I have found out if we're having a row :? 

seashell


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I bet many people don't know what you mean by a "row". I've heard of it only because I have CDs by the Scottish duo The Proclaimers and they use that term in a couple songs. I gather it refers to an argument?


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*More Barnaby pictures*

Yes, that's right, an argument :lol: 
Not a boat journey using oars :lol: 
I'll have to remember that on these international forums :!: 

seashell


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I love Barnaby too! 

I don't want to argue with bltsob but he reminds me of my Yoda!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Are you sure that with the proper introduction Barnaby would still have difficulty in accepting a companion? The vanilla trick works so well - it seems to be all about the scent and them associating fun time when they are together. 
ps and I wish everybody would think like you - and never give up their pets - they are our babies


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

SentimentalGirl, wow if I didn't know better I'd swear I was looking at Barnaby in that pic. He's got a twin.

Problem with introducing a new cat is that I'm not able to be around a lot to supervise and I don't want to confine any one cat to a room all day long. How exactly do you get the vanilla scent on them?


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Richo, I couldn't believe it too when I saw Barnaby. I showed Barnaby to my husband and he felt the same way - they are like twins! How old is Barnaby? 

Oh, you should get him a brother or sister! My Yoda love to play with Dunga and I'm sure Barnaby would love it too because he is Yoda's twin!


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

He'll be 4 this summer. He's generally a very sweet cat, but sometimes when he plays he gets a bit aggressive. Sometimes the toys aren't enough and he wants to bite at my arms and hands. He's also finicky about his litter box and I'm afraid there may be problems if another cat uses his box. A friend of mine just recently got a second cat and their first cat (which is a 1 year old female) suddenly turned cold. He said she doesn't want to play like she used to, doesn't eat as much, etc. I'm not really sure what to do.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Yoda will be 5 months soon. I'm sure when she is adult, she will look exactly like Barnaby. I noticed he has the same hair - on the nect, looks like a "ship" hair. Yoda has the same. I asked people about her breed (she is domestic cat) and I believe she has some part of Chartreux.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Richo,

An introduction may go more smoothly if you bring in a kitten. I think that cats seem to notice that they are babies and are much better at tolerating them. Does Barnaby have much experience with other cats? (not just a few minutes, but have you ever "cat-sat" for a few days, et cetera) That could be a gauge of how things could work out.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't blame you for being hesitant to get another cat, Richo. We have thought about getting a companion for Velvet, but never have as of yet for some of the same reasons. I think she may become very jealous and miserable if we try to introduce another kitty. She is ten years old and I hate to think of the rest of her life being stressful because we have the audacity of bringing another cat into the mix. 
Plus like you I could never return a cat once I decided to adopt her.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Since you seem to be so busy, it would be a good idea to actually take a little time off in order to introduce them properly.
When I first brought Cheerio in to room I had forgotten to put the few drops of vanilla on the back of both their necks - so there was some hissing. But after having rubbed the fur with vanilla the animosities went away so quickly. We play a lot together and they get treats therefore they associate all of that well-being with when they are together playing nicely.
My opinion is that a cat can learn and love to have a companion (of course, we may have to apply different strategies with each cat) - It will actually be better for him + just as well as it will for the eventual new baby who will have a home. 
I agree that the older they get the more difficult it becomes for them to accept such changes


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

I love that cat! He reminds me so much of my Howie!


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

You're not kidding, very similar. I've never seen that expression on Barnaby's face though.

Howie looks like he's saying "Whatchu talkin' bout Willis"


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

LoL! Yeah, He does have a bit of an attitude problem :twisted:


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

All these grey lookalikes are getting to me! I think solid grey and solid white are the only color cats I don't have, lol. I guess that's why I'm always intently drooling over Barnaby and Moby! 

As far as introducing a new cat, it's hard to say. I have 4 cats, all at separate times. Most of them get along fine with each other. Frodo and Xander love each other a lot and play a lot. Frodo and his sister Lemur, on the other hand, hate each other. They would be happier if they didn't live together. I've never seen them interact positively. They either ignore each other or fight--and not just play-fighting, either. Nasty, yowling, hard-biting fights. Our oldest, Daisy, tolerates the other 3, but that's about it. Lemur tolerates everyone but Frodo. So anyway, out of 4 cats, I only have one relationship that doesn't work--and we just live with it. :roll: 

In my limited experience of 4, I say get another male cat if you decide to chip. My males get along better with others better than my females. My 2 males get along great--although Xander irritated all of them a lot and still does, wanting to play so much more often. He's growing up and settling down, though, so not running them as ragged.


----------

